
'Burner' phones could be made illegal under US law - walterbell
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/burner-phones-could-be-made-illegal-under-law-that-would-require-personal-details-of-anyone-buying-a-a6955396.html
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11371243](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11371243)

